# NEW Snow Plowing Video!



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just uploaded first video of this season:bluebounc alot of time went into this, check it out, dont forget to subscribe!






Last seasons 2 videos for those who never saw them:

One- 




Snowmageddon-


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job on the vid. I don't know about the song choice - "a$$hole cowboy"?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

great video!!! keep up the good work!! have you looked into the go pro cameras?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow wow...what a great video brad....one of the best...and i thought it could not get any better then the blizzard video....nice job...watch it twice already


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

WIPensFan;1211831 said:


> Good job on the vid. I don't know about the song choice - "a$$hole cowboy"?


wow you seriously mistook the song... It's Asphalt Cowboy by Jason Aldean, its a good song and fairly so fitting for the video. Look up the song and listen to it again without plowing in the vid so you're not distracted and can listen to the words 

Or maybe you're just tryin to be funny and make a joke, but I got the impression you didn't hear it correctly maybe?

Nice vid, I like the Snowmageddon one!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice vid.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice vid. what do you use to edit your vids?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WIPensFan;1211831 said:


> Good job on the vid. I don't know about the song choice - "a$$hole cowboy"?


Thanks but ya like someone said below its asphault cowboy lol


IC-Smoke;1211842 said:


> great video!!! keep up the good work!! have you looked into the go pro cameras?


never heard of them just checked them out, nice but pricey 


tls22;1211854 said:


> wow wow...what a great video brad....one of the best...and i thought it could not get any better then the blizzard video....nice job...watch it twice already


Thanks Tim:waving:


BushHogBoy;1211856 said:


> wow you seriously mistook the song... It's Asphalt Cowboy by Jason Aldean, its a good song and fairly so fitting for the video. Look up the song and listen to it again without plowing in the vid so you're not distracted and can listen to the words
> 
> Or maybe you're just tryin to be funny and make a joke, but I got the impression you didn't hear it correctly maybe?
> 
> Nice vid, I like the Snowmageddon one!


Thanks, ya the song fit nice even though its more about driving 18wheelers it fits plowing good, yeah that was a good video too!


exmark;1211857 said:


> Very nice vid.


TY


RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1211864 said:


> Nice vid. what do you use to edit your vids?


Thanks I used to use windows movie maker now I use a program called pinnacle studio


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good vids! Lots of snow in that last one!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you like the windows one? I have never done it before so i'm curious.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice vid brad


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BushHogBoy;1211856 said:


> wow you seriously mistook the song... It's Asphalt Cowboy by Jason Aldean, its a good song and fairly so fitting for the video. Look up the song and listen to it again without plowing in the vid so you're not distracted and can listen to the words
> 
> Or maybe you're just tryin to be funny and make a joke, but I got the impression you didn't hear it correctly maybe?
> 
> Nice vid, I like the Snowmageddon one!


I know I'm in a mood tonight. I read the song title below the video. I was watching and listening and I'm like, "what the heck did he just say"?! a$$hole cowboy? ohhh...asphault. That makes more sense.

I really did like the video, just having fun.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

snocrete;1211886 said:


> Good vids! Lots of snow in that last one!


Thanks! ya that was the middle of the last storm after I windrowed a bunch it added up


RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1211897 said:


> How do you like the windows one? I have never done it before so i'm curious.


Its ok but limited. I switched because it was slow, kept crashing, and had trouble using the files my camera makes mp4


nicksplowing;1211926 said:


> very nice vid brad


Thanks nick


WIPensFan;1211998 said:


> I know I'm in a mood tonight. I read the song title below the video. I was watching and listening and I'm like, "what the heck did he just say"?! a$$hole cowboy? ohhh...asphault. That makes more sense.
> 
> I really did like the video, just having fun.


Yea I listen and it sorta sounds like that but its a good song and I wanted to use country since I havent before


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

did you put your strobes on for the video or do you always keep your front strobes on? when I had them in my 03 I found them to become extremely aggravating. Great video.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice video (and editing...)

When do you guys find the time to take videos when your out? I can understand in-the-truck, but setting a camera up for a shot outside? lol, crazy.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;1212696 said:


> did you put your strobes on for the video or do you always keep your front strobes on? when I had them in my 03 I found them to become extremely aggravating. Great video.


The grille tir3s stay on basically the whole time I am out same as with the top responder. The 4 corner strobes I usually only turn on for busy lots and videos. I wish I woulda put amber vertexs in there instead those things look nice and I wouldnt have the popping sound in the cab although I still love the strobes


PerfectEarth;1212931 said:


> Nice video (and editing...)
> 
> When do you guys find the time to take videos when your out? I can understand in-the-truck, but setting a camera up for a shot outside? lol, crazy.


Thanks! Well most of the time when I am alone I just set the camera up some place and let it roll for a bit and jump out and grab it, there are days I am in a rush and never get any video. Plus I never get video of the lots my dad does. But most of its in the cab once in a while I will jump out and tape my dad when we are plowing together and the other week I had a buddy ride along with me and he hopped out and shot a couple videos so that was cool I didnt make him do no work or nothing he just rode along for a few hrs to see what being in a plow truck was like


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

looks great! seems like you're driving the white chevy more this winter than in the past? I'm working on my video for 10-11...I have almost enough material for it, just a few more shots I want to get. Depending on how many more storms we get I MIGHT make a second, smaller one.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

MikeRi24;1213388 said:


> looks great! seems like you're driving the white chevy more this winter than in the past? I'm working on my video for 10-11...I have almost enough material for it, just a few more shots I want to get. Depending on how many more storms we get I MIGHT make a second, smaller one.


Thanks ya this year I mostly use the 2500hd and my dad uses the 1500. Mainly because The hd has the v-box. Yeah I shouldbe able to do one more video this year


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

nice video


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice vid and trucks which one do u drive


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

great vid and nice editing. i hear ya, windows movie maker is slow.... is pinnacle free?


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

Plowing feels good!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ajbernie;1214755 said:


> nice video


Thanks


joey7599;1214928 said:


> nice vid and trucks which one do u drive


Thanks mostly the 2500hd when plowing, and my dad runs the 1500. I use the 1500 to ride around or just to run and do a driveway other times 


ProTouchGrounds;1215506 said:


> great vid and nice editing. i hear ya, windows movie maker is slow.... is pinnacle free?


Thanks, no Its sold at best buy for like $50 


lawnsunlimited6;1215641 said:


> Plowing feels good!


Thumbs Up


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

great video is that west penn where you were getting salt at in the one video


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bubbles10;1218846 said:


> great video is that west penn where you were getting salt at in the one video


THANKS:waving: Yes it is, very nice people there I would reccomend them to annyone. Where do you plow in pittsburgh?


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

yes we buy all our salt their and we plow around moon/ and aliquippa areas


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bubbles10;1219570 said:


> yes we buy all our salt their and we plow around moon/ and aliquippa areas


Cool I am about 20minutes from ya. Yeah they had a huge pile at the begining of december and its gone. Only a little left and they are no longer trucking it out of there with triaxles.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

ya theirs a place like 5 min past their its right by the ambridge bridge they had a lot of salt


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bubbles10;1219641 said:


> ya theirs a place like 5 min past their its right by the ambridge bridge they had a lot of salt


Whats that place? PM me if you have to. Never know I might need it. I am good for about another 5 events I am not sure what febuary will bring


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the video and the song


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mossman381;1227660 said:


> I like the video and the song


Thanks mossman!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice video, very well done.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

******* farmer;1229291 said:


> Nice video, very well done.


Hey Thanks!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SECOND PLOW VIDEO of the season!! check it out:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Watched them both a couple more times. Loved them both. Great work!:waving:


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

awesome video


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pushin 2 Please;1258219 said:


> Watched them both a couple more times. Loved them both. Great work!:waving:


Thanks! Yeah I sit there and watch mine and other plow videos over and over especially in the summer, its kinda sad lol


bubbles10;1258356 said:


> awesome video


Thanks Brandon!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my lrics to that music,

guess its gonna snow again, looks like i have to get in the cab again, god dam diesel smoke is getting in guess its time to riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide, i can keep going and going hahaha i should of been a songwriter, better yet a jingle writer haha


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1258652 said:


> my lrics to that music,
> 
> guess its gonna snow again, looks like i have to get in the cab again, god dam diesel smoke is getting in guess its time to riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide, i can keep going and going hahaha i should of been a songwriter, better yet a jingle writer haha


I make up plow lyrics like that all the time, I guess thats just what happens when your out plowing for so many hours lol


----------

